# Where Are Your Favorite Places to Camp?



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Although I do some beach camping now and then, I tend to prefer to camp in state parks, especially those with plenty of space between the sites. Where are your favorites places to camp?


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

We prefer more rugged campgrounds. Under the trees, with an "out in the woods" feel.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Greywuff said:


> We prefer more rugged campgrounds. Under the trees, with an "out in the woods" feel.


I feel the same way. 

Fortunately, many of our Texas State Parks do well with that!


----------



## Two Tired Teachers (May 18, 2017)

We recently camped in the Ouachita National Forest at Charlton Campground near Hot Springs, Arkansas. It was gorgeous with lots of very tall trees and a clear, cold spring in the campground. A bonus is that it was only $16 for water and electricity and $17 for full hook ups.


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Two Tired Teachers said:


> We recently camped in the Ouachita National Forest at Charlton Campground near Hot Springs, Arkansas. It was gorgeous with lots of very tall trees and a clear, cold spring in the campground. A bonus is that it was only $16 for water and electricity and $17 for full hook ups.


I have been hearing this recommendation lately.

I definitely need to plan a road trip up there!


----------



## Two Tired Teachers (May 18, 2017)

You can watch our video about the Hot Springs area and that specific campground. Near the end of the video are some details about the campground.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ2_l9_6HZQ[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the video! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## FiresideCamping (Jan 24, 2017)

We did a lot of camping at Brazos Bend State park when we were younger.


----------



## francisharvey (Aug 19, 2017)

I love hiking and camping at the same time. It's tiring to climb up mountains so when we reach the top, we find a place to camp. _________________________________________
Carpet Cleaning Annapolis


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures (Aug 27, 2017)

some of my favorite place is Valley of flowers situated in Uttarakhand


----------



## kellyon (Jan 2, 2018)

I camped at Dash Point, Deception Pass, Lake Sylvia, Bay View, they are all fine if you can reserve it.


----------



## Parmley (Jan 24, 2018)

kellyon said:


> I finally tried ExpressVPN camped at Dash Point, Deception Pass, Lake Sylvia, Bay View, they are all fine if you can reserve it.


Acadia National Park in Maine is one of my all time favorite places. We've had a wonderful time both times we went there.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Although not from the States (I'm from England), we've donea lot of camping all over Europe. Favourite place is around the Dordognearea of France, brilliant for cycling or walking, also lots of vineyards tovisit. Nearer to home, in northern France, our favourite site is Chateau du Gandspette near St. Omer. There's a museum about 10 minutes walk away which still houses a V1 rocket complex from the Second World War; even still has an actual V1 rocket on a ramp. Its been as it was when it was bombed late 1944/early 1945.


https://www.chateau-gandspette.com/campsite-france-pas-de-calais.html


----------

